# Wichtig - Video komprimieren



## rainthanner (21. Sep. 2006)

Hallo, 

haben wir jemanden im Forum, dem ich ein Video mit 12MB per Mail senden kann und der es mir in komprimierter Größe wieder zurücksendet? 

Wäre echt wichtig und eilt. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Wichtig - Video komprimieren*

Hi Rainer,

was ist das denn für eine Videokodierung?
AVI-MPEG1-2 oder 4 ?

Ich kann es gerne probieren....allerdings wird das Video auch an Qualität verlieren.

Welche Größe hättest Du gerne, MB Zahl meine ich?


----------



## rainthanner (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Wichtig - Video komprimieren*

Hallo Thorsten, 



> was ist das denn für eine Videokodierung?


MPEG



> Ich kann es gerne probieren....allerdings wird das Video auch an Qualität verlieren.


man sollte noch etwas erkennen können



> Welche Größe hättest Du gerne, MB Zahl meine ich?


So, dass man es noch einigermaßen versenden kann. 


Achtung ich warne dich, es ist nicht gerade schön anzusehen. 

Ich sende es dir mal und es eilt wirklich, wie du dann ja siehst. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Wichtig - Video komprimieren*

ok mach mal, ich geh dann hoch am großen Rechner.


----------



## Joachim (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Wichtig - Video komprimieren*

Und? bekommen wir das Video auch zu sehen


----------



## Thorsten (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Wichtig - Video komprimieren*

Hi Joachim,

das muss Rainer entscheiden...schön ist es nicht.

Schaun wir mal.....



P.S.
Rainer, falls Du es zeigen möchtest gib mir Bescheid, dann stelle ich das ein.


----------

